# Smith & Morehouse Reservoir



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone heard anything yet or know if it's accessible yet? Thanks.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Even if it is accessable I can about guarantee it's still frozen. Perhaps you wanted to ice fish it though?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

still 31 inches of snow at the smith morehouse snotel...
http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/reportGene ... AVG::value


----------

